# which rom to choose....



## 89mclarenstang (Mar 24, 2012)

decided to retire my droidx and got a s3 for my wife to use instead.... i would like to wipe and use the droidx on wifi as an audio/video player. im running 605 stock and rooted with cwm installed. do any of the ics roms work with video streaming apps like plex/hbo go type apps? also i would use it in the car and tether it to my gnex so i woant to make sure that would work....i would also like to use it as a wifi phone using google voice with the grooveip app.
are there any roms that do all these things? i dont need anything fancy with regards to customizations...just need something clean and quick that work with the above type apps.
thanks


----------



## Dhhansen (Apr 28, 2012)

89mclarenstang said:


> decided to retire my droidx and got a s3 for my wife to use instead.... i would like to wipe and use the droidx on wifi as an audio/video player. im running 605 stock and rooted with cwm installed. do any of the ics roms work with video streaming apps like plex/hbo go type apps? also i would use it in the car and tether it to my gnex so i woant to make sure that would work....i would also like to use it as a wifi phone using google voice with the grooveip app.
> are there any roms that do all these things? i dont need anything fancy with regards to customizations...just need something clean and quick that work with the above type apps.
> thanks


Check out CM9, Its working well. Im not sure about plex/hbo2go, but its working with veetle. I use groveip with it. And its has HWA support. I think thats what your looking for. Not sure about tether, I dont use it. Ive gotten caught by verizon a couple of times and the bumped up my bill by 20 bucks both times. Hope this helps!

I'm on 605 btw with CM9, w/ Gapps and i added blackice gaps on top. Also there was a zip for soft keys. All in all awesome rom!

Here is the link use the nightly from 7/15 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18589-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-beta-622/


----------



## 89mclarenstang (Mar 24, 2012)

thank you very much for your input! i will try it out


----------

